# The sad puppy eyes!



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw! What gorgeous dark eyes she has!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful eyes. I'm sure they get her what she wants every single time.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh those dark eyes could sure drown someone... or hypnotize into whatever they want.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Hope you didn;t disturb Miss Molly taking the pic - those eyes would melt the hardest of hearts


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

I recognise them eyes! There the ones Alfie gives me when he's in his crate but would rather be out causing trouble!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Lol yes she pretty much gets everything she wants with those eyes! 



goldensmum said:


> Hope you didn;t disturb Miss Molly taking the pic - those eyes would melt the hardest of hearts


No don't worry!  She always wakes up when I move! : She always wants to know what I'm doing! She got back to sleep after the picture!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Mr. C gives me the sad eyes all the time because he recognizes a sucker when he sees one.


----------



## Piper (Jul 18, 2010)

So sweet!!!!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

ohh my, so sweeet!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice shot of those beautiful Molly eyes!


----------

